# Orion Manuals & How To Guides



## KillerBox (Jan 7, 2011)

Orion Manuals & How To Guides

Thanks to whoever did this work!

Product Manuals for Orion


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

KillerBox said:


> Orion Manuals & How To Guides
> 
> Thanks to whoever did this work!
> 
> Product Manuals for Orion


I've had this link saved in my Favorites for several years. The Manuals and How-To Guides are indeed very useful, especially for Orion fans. 
However, a word of warning about the website owner...do NOT send your equipment to him for repair. I sent some very rare and valuable Orion and PPI gear to him for repair and while he originally seemed to do good work, in the end it took a MAJOR effort on my part to get my amps back.


----------



## thetruthmomo (Sep 4, 2017)

I actually have an original manual for my 250g4. I also have the chrome handles and mounting bracket. I lucked out on my very first amp. I bought this amp off a buddy in high school new in the box for 50$
















Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------

